# Sticking To What We Grow



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm not storing food like before. I still can some foods to save money. Also buy extra flour sugar and rice when we can. But now we can and store more to save than to prepare.

We do have a greenhouse and getting back into hydroponics. There is just 2 of us so we can grow enough to save money in bags ,raised beds and soiless systems.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Good on you!! A greenhouse is a very good thing 

Don't forget wild harvesting of foods and medicinals. It can add a great deal to your pantry and medicine chests. Just take care where and how you wild harvest, never near pavement or roadways, any place that gets sprayed etc.. and harvest ethically so that there will be plenty for others and for years to come.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, I think gardening is one of the best things you can do for preparedness. You can only stock up so much, but if you can grow it and save seeds each year then you've got an extra layer of sustainability. I home can most of our food and I do try to keep more than a year's worth of each thing to protect us against a bad harvest year. Greenhouses are definitely addicting!  My poor husband is now building me my second one. It's my favorite place to be in the winter.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I'm not storing food like before. I still can some foods to save money. Also buy extra flour sugar and rice when we can. But now we can and store more to save than to prepare.
> 
> We do have a greenhouse and getting back into hydroponics. There is just 2 of us so we can grow enough to save money in bags ,raised beds and soiless systems.


Most excellent. Exactly the same conclusion we have come to. Being self sustaining is about having a decent life not prepping fear of a disaster. Eat and store what you grow, harvest, gather, catch and hunt and it makes no difference what happens in the world around you. As you will be able to continue as you are living a healthy gratifying way of life as you are now. The more self sustaining self reliant we are the freer we are.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How much does fertilizer and electricity cost to do hydroponics?


----------



## syedshah20 (Sep 25, 2014)

Funny thing is, if the weather forecaster says we're getting rain and I don't get a headache, I know they're wrong.


----------

